# 21st Century bait deployment



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

So I was thinking about ways to get large bait out for sharks and thought of the usual ways like yaks and over sized lce potato canons then thought this is the 21st century and drones are in the news all the time so why not put a selinoid on a small drone that can take the bait out to the desired distance and drop it. No getting wet or making compressed air cannons just fly it out and let it go!!


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

You can throw a tennis shoe out ten feet if you want to catch trash fish


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

This has been thought of and is probably one if the most expensive ways to do it. Buy the time you bought a cheap remote control aircraft riged it and deployed it . You are wil well over $500.00 easily. To high to market for even the highest end surf fishermen . M osts ppeople freak out when paying 150.00 for a combo.Plus you probably still not get the desired range that might work for you .what happens when your at max range and lose signal . There's goes your whole investment. Then think of all the salt water sand and eTc that will destroy that expensive toy you just bought after a trip or two . Just like taking a freshwater reel to the beach but cant rinse it when your done . Plus just imagine carring twice as much to the beach or pier . Twice as much to maintenance . Those recharge battery aren't cheap and require maintenance WHICH don't last long so most will want more than one . I don't think anyone would want a gas one . Gas and my fishing tackle will never get close .. takes long enough to get rigged and baited wouldn't want another factor involved .. 


Let's just say it's feasible . Imagine five helicopters in the same area or just a couple. People tangle lines by doing less . Plus the further out would mean longer break offs . Which means more tangles or hang ups when retrieving from those mile long drone deploys. I'm sure it would piss a lot of boaters off with line in the props.. sounds just expensive , and time consuming. typical the further out the more weight Is needed .


----------



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

+1


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

For a six pack of a decent beer I would have paddled a bait out for you before dark. Won't now but there is always someone younger and dumber. Still a six'er is cheaper than all that


----------



## obxchap (Dec 21, 2014)

Put a go pro camera on the drone send it out over the surf looking for school of fish first then deploy the bait!


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I put some thought into this also. To buy the drone needed to carry more than a few oz.'s the price goes way up.I work in a air traffic control tower. A lot of the controllers are into RC aircraft as a hobby. After talking with them. To purchase a drone that can carry two pounds with a gimble release that has more than 500 yard control range would be in the range of $2500 or more. Six pack is cheaper.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

I have looked at ways to avoid getting into a yak and none of them really seem viable. Last year a guy was talking about a kontiki variation. Basically a sub powered by a trolling motor. 
That seems like the most robust way to do it outside of a yak.
Anything airborne is going to be tough when lugging a big fish head out there, and the possibility of total loss is always there with merely a wind gust.
Yak is the way to do it. Now if I can find a way to stop that cello music once I get deeper than I can see bottom.
Just get a yak and when you are paddling out say to yourself "at least I am not swimming it out."


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

IDK there are some hard core sharkers out there and who gives a f--- what the boaters think. In the next 2-3 years drones will be all over the beaches from NE to Texas


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

They're not capable of carrying that much weight. You'd end up needing a gas-powered model that'd cost a fortune and be a pain to maintain. Your best bet remains a kayak or a friend with a boogie board and poor judgement.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

surfnsam said:


> ?..... In the next 2-3 years drones will be all over the beaches from NE to Texas


....there are already regulations against the use of drones while hunting or fishing in at least one State I happened to read about.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

surfnsam said:


> So I was thinking about ways to get large bait out for sharks and thought of the usual ways like yaks and over sized lce potato canons then thought this is the 21st century and drones are in the news all the time so why not put a selinoid on a small drone that can take the bait out to the desired distance and drop it. No getting wet or making compressed air cannons just fly it out and let it go!!


Just build a large Trebuchet on the beach and chuck a live hog out a few hundred yards . . . S-s-s-q-u-e-e-e-e-e-e-l . . . . .. . .. . . .. Splash ! ! !

LOL!


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

sand flea said:


> Your best bet remains a kayak or a friend with a boogie board and poor judgement.


...

A litte OT here, but there was a program that aired a few days ago here in MD (PBS I think?) called Rise of the Drones...Pretty awesome. Traces their nasceny to mostly military/recreational applications and the future of autonomous rigs being developed in the labs at MIT.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVFeMH3ahtw


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Drones are illegal on the Cape Hatteras National Sea Shore Recreation Area, as well as Potato Guns, Trebuchete's and any other projectile Launching Device....JAM


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Already done. Check YouTube for sport fishing drones pretty cool!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

As much as you all hate it, a Kayak is the tool for deployment of baits, took me all of a Year Living here on Hatteras to figure that one out, 2002 I got 3 of them and Started Running Baits for Cobia.. The rest is History... 

JAM


----------

